# SpringfieldGI-45-Colt Defender-Para PXT Hawg best gun for the buck?



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am looking at adding a 45 cal to my collection, it will be used primarily for home defense and maybe 

occasionally as my in car piece. For concealed carry I prefer either the Sig p238 or the Ruger SR9C.. 

I am looking at the above three for several reasons, one is the afforablity of the weapons, two the size 

(compact or micro compact) and finally the traditional 45 look. I would appreciate everyones thoughts on 

which might be the best for what ever reasons and then im going to make a decision. Our local major gun 

show is coming up in a couple of weeks so I would like to have something in mind by then and start to shop 

for my best deal.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd take a Colt, or Para Ord. over a Springfield G.I. I believe the G.I. is manufactured in Brazil, or Philippines and it is bare bones as fare as features (WWII sights? How did our boys kill Germans with these!) compared to the other two. And the ones I have seen in gunstores seem a little cheaply built.

I have fired a Colt Mustang, which looks similar to the defender in size, and it seemed to be well built, though it did stovepip several times. I have never shot a Para, but they seem well built and I know people who sware by them.

If it was me, I'd go to Gun Broker, Davidsons, etc, to get an idea of current prices on the Colt and Para, and then head to the gun show and handle the two to see which one is a better fit for _you_, and look around for any deals. They are both quality brands and, as with any 1911, you will probably end up modifying it anyways, so keep your options open and look for good deals.

Just my 2 cents.

EDIT: I do kind of wonder why you want a compact, and not a full-sized, 1911 if you don't plan on carrying it concealed? Certainly an extra 2 inches barrel length wouldn't impede the weapon's ability to be hiden in a nightstand or under a car seat? I say this because, in my experience, compact 1911's tend to have more FTF's then full sized 1911's. I'm sure other's experiences are different.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*why not the full size?*

I just like the look of the smaller 1911s a little more and since my hands arent all that big the smaller guns usually fit me better. I am seriously adding the para pxt lda 45 to my options also, just saw a write up on them and looks a possible addition that would allow for carry as well.


----------



## laktrash (Jun 16, 2010)

I know you just wanted opinions on the the 3 but let me throw a couple of more in the mix. S&W chief special 45. Great little gun, accurate, low recoil with no muzzle flip. There a little hard to find but fairly reasonabley priced $500- $600. Hogues grips are a little thick but seem to go with gun. Second Sig P 245 "can't go wrong with a Sig". There getting a little harder to find because the don't make them anymore. The compact replaced the P245 but the 220 has a beavertail. A lot of positive opinions on the forums on this one. I think pricing maybe $550-$650 not sure. I have 2 of each and would hate to part with any of them.

Sorry just saw the date on orginal thread I'll just leave my opinion instead of deleting


----------

